# WOZZA magnetic conversion



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

What do you guys know about this type of Mag conversion?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Very, very nice top of the line conversion.

I have two.

Tommy


----------



## matt c (Dec 1, 2007)

*wozza*

I totally agree with Tommy,I also have two and like Tommy said they are top of the line and Warren is a fantastic person to deal with.He can make you a two,three what ever mag total you want and in any color side plate at a very reasonable price.Check him out

Matt


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I see there is one on ebay.... So pretty much you got Chris Macy, Wozza Mags, Benifield's., Those are some of the more well known MAG guys..


----------



## seagrit (Mar 23, 2008)

The Abu ultra mag w/ wozzu conversion and the four other converted mag reels were all on the U.K. Ebay - all five reels were yanked off the auction early - guess they didn't want us Yanks getting hold of the reels


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

really? I didn't noticed that.. I think I'll just send mine out... That way i kow what im getting..



seagrit said:


> The Abu ultra mag w/ wozzu conversion and the four other converted mag reels were all on the U.K. Ebay - all five reels were yanked off the auction early - guess they didn't want us Yanks getting hold of the reels


----------



## Iceman (Jan 12, 2004)

Call Warren Tipett, heck of nice guy. He's at Keen's tackle and gun's. He can send you the coversion and it literally took me 2 minutes to install. You also have Bill down in SC that does a very good conversion as well.

Ron


----------



## sinisterfins (Sep 20, 2007)

*Warrens mag conv .*

Got three on the way as we speak thanks to a point in the right direction . Add those to the ct bars I got from jerry in florida & now all I have to do is learn to cast .


----------



## worm burner (Jun 14, 2008)

hi boys the person you are refurring to on the uk ebay was myself i have had problems with my ebay that is why they were yanked off i senf the reels all over the world if anyone is interested they should be back on there within the next few days, the reels are just not being used at the moment and they have all been cast at the top level (world chaps in france 2007)and i am a current member of the welsh casting team if anyone was wondering the pedergree of the reelshave nop fears the are all running spot on.


----------



## seagrit (Mar 23, 2008)

worm burner said:


> hi boys the person you are refurring to on the uk ebay was myself i have had problems with my ebay that is why they were yanked off i senf the reels all over the world if anyone is interested they should be back on there within the next few days, the reels are just not being used at the moment and they have all been cast at the top level (world chaps in france 2007)and i am a current member of the welsh casting team if anyone was wondering the pedergree of the reelshave nop fears the are all running spot on.


Hello wormburner... am looking forward to seeing the reels going back on.. they were very nicely done. What can be done about attaching a ZTI to one of them  Best of luck to you if you are heading to Belgium.


----------



## worm burner (Jun 14, 2008)

hi seagrit in the next few days they should be all back on and hopefully someone will be getting some top casting reels,the only probs with the rods is the shipping costs upwards of £60 gbp if people pay the postage i will send anything,anywere,all the best adam.


----------

